# Changing Leg Oil, What Oil?? 1981 9.9 Johnson



## Fishing Frenzy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 


Im changing the leg oil on my 1981 9.9 johnson but im not sure which oil to use? I don't have the owners manual for it as I bought this motor used. 

I bought some "Castrol Outboard Gear Oil EP90" at the local Canadian Tire (For those who don't know, canadian hardware/homegoods/sportinggoods store)

I think this is the right stuff but on the back of the bottle it says it works with basically all outboards except those where the manfacturer specifies that a TYPE C oil should be used... I have no idea what TYPE C is? 
The bottle of Castrol doesn't hav...12/Marine-Accessories/Outboard-Motor-Oil-Pump

To effectively add oil. 

Any advice on what oil I should use??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually this is very simple. There will be two oil plugs at the lower end of the motor. The bottom one is used to drain the old oil while the upper one will allow air into the chamber. Remove them both with a container of some sort to catch the oil as it drains. This could be a rather slow process if the temp is on the cool side. When it has stopped dripping you simply cut the funnel shaped end on the new bottle of 90 to fit the lower plug which you just removed. Insert the tip into the bottom hole and gently squeeze the fluid into the chamber. You will eventually see oil coming out of the top hole which is an indication that the gear case is full. Replace the top screw before you remove the bottle. This will cause a temp vacuum and then allow you to remove the bottle neck before you replace the bottom screw. You are done!!!


----------



## Rippen Lips (Jul 17, 2012)

After draining and replacing the bottom drain plug, I just use a short piece of plastic tubing just big enough to go over the nozzle of the gear oil bottle. I then place other end of the tube in the top plug hole turn the bottle upside down and squeeze it till it runs out the hole.


----------



## Fishing Frenzy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! Do you think I bought the right oil?? Do I change the oil while the motor is upright, or should I lay it down on its side??? (Oils plugs facing up obviously)


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Jul 18, 2012)

Fishing Frenzy said:


> Thanks guys! Do you think I bought the right oil?? Do I change the oil while the motor is upright, or should I lay it down on its side??? (Oils plugs facing up obviously)



My understanding is that you want it upright so that you can get the air out through the top (level) hole. Adding oil from the bottom (drain) hole seems like the wrong way to do it, but that's the way my manual describes the process too.


----------



## nimmor (Jul 18, 2012)

Type "C" oil was used in the old Electromatic's made by Johnson and Evinrude. I believe they were only made in the sixty's. The had an electric shift lower unit. It is a thinner oil. Your outboard requires the old fashion 5W-90 oil. The one you bought will be good. I wish they sold Castrol marine oils around here.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 18, 2012)

add in the lower hole like said before till it comes out the top hole, put top plug in while oil bottle is still inserted in the bottom hole to create a vaccum then have bottom plug in one hand and oil in the other so you can pull the oil bottle out and get the bottom plug in as soon as possble so only a little leaks out while putting the bottom plug in. and yes you change it with the motor upright....DO NOT REMOVE THE PHILLIPS HEAD BOLT TO THE RIGHT OF THE BOTTOM OIL PLUG! IT HOLDS YOUR CLUTCH YOKE ON PIVOT ALLOWING THE YOKE TO ENGAGE THE CLUTCH DOG INTO YOUR FORWARD AND REVERSE GEARS. TAKE THAT OUT THEN YOU HAVE TO REMOVE YOUR SKEG AND PUT ALL YOUR GEARS,BEARINGS,THRUST WASHERS AND HUB BACK IN AFTER YOU GET THE YOKE PIVOTED AGAIN, IF YOU GET IT BACK IN...IF YOU HAVE NEVER DONE IT SOME PEOPLE SAY ITS A PAIN IN THE ARSE ALTHOUGH I FIND IT EASY EVEN WITH THE MOTOR UPRIGHT.

AND NEVER LAY YOUR MOTOR ON ITS SIDE!!!


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 18, 2012)

Fishing Frenzy said:


> Thanks guys! Do you think I bought the right oil?? Do I change the oil while the motor is upright, or should I lay it down on its side??? (Oils plugs facing up obviously)



yes you bought the right oil, any 90 weight gear oil will work unless your partial to a certain brand...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually, there are much better choices than the one you bought. 
Johnson/Evinrude Ultra HPF lubricant is specifically made for the intended use and is capable of maintaining full protective lubrication qualities with as much as 25% water in it. Well worth sourcing and using in my book! You may want to use what you have as a flush lubricant until you purchase the good stuff!


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 18, 2012)

Pappy said:


> Actually, there are much better choices than the one you bought.
> Johnson/Evinrude Ultra HPF lubricant is specifically made for the intended use and is capable of maintaining full protective lubrication qualities with as much as 25% water in it. Well worth sourcing and using in my book! You may want to use what you have as a flush lubricant until you purchase the good stuff!



ive heard of the u hpf from a few people and was thinking about giving it a try......but if i was getting water in my lower id get something a bit cheaper till i got everything sealed up tight


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Lord! That is the exact reason to buy the HPF! Water is a lousy lubricant and gears are a Hell of alot more expensive than a good lubricant. Don't make those Crickets chirp there, Shawn!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't no if anyone mentioned watch the old oil as it drains, if it appears milky you could have a seal leak allowing water into the gear case which as said is a very poor lubricant.


----------



## Fishing Frenzy (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. I will let you know the results.


----------

